# Breeder in Ontario? Questions.



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi, if you happen to know anything about the Breeder Joanna from Everspring Havanese i Ontario, could you please pm me? I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Don't know the breeder so she could be great, but the website doesn't say anything about health testing or really any info what so ever. I wouldn't rule her out but I would have a whole lot of questions about her breeding stock and health records before committing to any pups. Of course if you get further along with her you must go check out her facilities too.


----------

